# Fishing Report??



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Anyone been out on these lakes lately?? How's the bite? What's hitting on what bait? Taking my 2y/o son out this weekend for the first time and would like some info. :beer:

Darrin


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

We've been having luck with crawlers on the reservoir. Not much for size, but quite a few.

Good luck.


----------

